# Call to Help F@H With A Challenge



## El Fiendo (Sep 1, 2009)

Techpowerup's F@H team has been hounded for awhile persistently by a well rounded out team from the north called Hardware Canucks. We've been occasionally trading places in terms of higher PPD production over the past months, but right now that looks set to change. I figure its best I not mince words on this, so I'm going to be blunt and to the point. We need your help and we need it bad.

I have absolute faith that if we had all our rigs at 100% and our inactive folders back, with disregard to summer heat, that we could lick them. Unfortunately challenges rarely come when we choose. On top of that they're mobilizing their forces faster than we can keep up. While we do have members stepping up their game, I fear it won't be enough to stay ahead. So, I've come here to plead with anyone who hasn't set up their GPUs to fold to please reconsider doing so in light of this challenge. We'd be glad to provide any and all help required obviously, we just need the able bodies to help.

In short:







Help me, Obi-Wan Kenobi; you're my only hope.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 1, 2009)

I could not have said it better. This is a real issue for us and we are asking for your help. Feel free to PM myself or El Fiendo if you need help setting the client(s).


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm back to folding again! I started a couple nights ago and have been going full force!
Btw, how do you set your GPU up to fold? I only found it for the cpu...or am I missing something? lol


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll send a PM with detailed information.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 1, 2009)

Nicely Put........WCG team-If you have GPU's that you are not currently using, let us borrow and use that power until this *ordeal* is over.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 1, 2009)

8800GTS 320MB will be up as soon as Paulieg gets it to me, and while I'm at it, I'll fix all my SMP clients so they are folding again with the drop in update.  They've been down since the update came out, and I haven't had a chance to get over to fix them, but will when I'm setting up the card.

Also, I've got plenty of machines with open PCI-E x16 slots, so if people want to send me anything that is capable of folding, I'll throw them in the machines and get them up and running.  I can't afford to pay for the hardware right now, but I can afford to run them(I don't pay for the electricity at my offices ).


----------



## bogmali (Sep 1, 2009)

Newtekie is coming out of retirement


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. Newtekie I'll update your status in the status thread.

Hey, want to buy your 9800GTXs back at a reduced cost? Seeming you have them registered and I'm looking to get GTX 260s in their place, we could work a deal. I'd even send these to you and get payment whenever you were good for it / ready to pay.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 1, 2009)

Alright. Got my card a rollin! Overclocked as well, if that makes a difference.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

Every little bit helps right now. Thank you... uhh Cheesy? What do you prefer for nicknames? A Cheese Danish is rather unwieldy in conversation.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Every little bit helps right now. Thank you... uhh Cheesy? What do you prefer for nicknames? A Cheese Danish is rather unwieldy in conversation.



haha that it is. I would say Danish, but then DanishDevil is called that, so yeah, Cheese or Cheesy works


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 2, 2009)

Well guys, since I helped get you into this bind I guess I should help you get out of it.  I admit that until a couple of months ago I was a member of the HWC team (stats).

To help out, I've switched both my 9800GX2 cards over to TPU; should start showing work units tonight.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 2, 2009)

As soon as I come back from camping next monday, I'll have 3 i7 rigs up, all with a gtx260. They will all be folding 24/7.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, so far with your help TPU is pulling 519000 in 24 hours. The downside is Hardware Cancucks is currently pulling 606000 in 24 hours. Thank you very much to the people who've already started lending a hand, but looking at these numbers we will need more.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 2, 2009)

Got one 8800GT going now, will have another going when i get it sorted. 

Im back, baby


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 2, 2009)

Well it's not much but I put my 9600gt back to folding.. I'll also, fold with my gtx285 at night. 

Oh and i never gave anyone an update on that 9800gtx2 card i was going to buy.. The very next week, it burnt out on him.. Oh well better him than me.. hehehe


----------



## Disparia (Sep 2, 2009)

I can probably double my current output in the short term, with some more hardware thrown at it in a week or two.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Thanks guys. Newtekie I'll update your status in the status thread.
> 
> Hey, want to buy your 9800GTXs back at a reduced cost? Seeming you have them registered and I'm looking to get GTX 260s in their place, we could work a deal. I'd even send these to you and get payment whenever you were good for it / ready to pay.



Very tempting, but I am completely strapped for cash right now, and I hate owing people.

I'm still trying to get the cash together to upgrade my 4200+ to a quad-core...


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

Oo, I simultaneously sent you a PM. We can take it up there.


Thank you everyone for continuing to answer the call. Keep it up guys.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 2, 2009)

Got another card running a 9600 gso but every little bit helps


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2009)

9600gso are actually very good cards for folding due to thier shear power (lots of shaders but not a lot of memory... but memory doesn't really bother F@H much) and expendability (price)


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 3, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nicely Put........WCG team-If you have GPU's that you are not currently using, let us borrow and use that power until this *ordeal* is over.



I have a PNY 9600 GSO 768MB card that I can loan/donate. 

Moved my last card over from the PNY team, an 8800GT. With my 2 9800GX2's I should be putting out 18k-20k PPD soon.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 3, 2009)

This is why I don't fold. I'm on HWC forum also If I pick one team the other is not happy . Sucks though because I do have this 9600GSO with 96sp to fold with


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 3, 2009)

Moved my last card over from PNY, an 8800GT. With my 2 9800GX2's I should be putting out 18K-20K PPD soon.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 3, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Moved my last card over from PNY, an 8800GT. With my 2 9800GX2's I should be putting out 18K-20K PPD soon.


dhoshaw, that's awesome. Thanks for switching to TPU!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 3, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> This is why I don't fold. I'm on HWC forum also If I pick one team the other is not happy . Sucks though because I do have this 9600GSO with 96sp to fold with



Dont look at it that way man. Put that card to work. Every little bit helps.
If you fold for the Canucks then my 9600 gso I started tonight just gets cancelled out by yours. So I will start another one.But if you fold for us then we gain three more gso


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh, and I will eat your soul if you fold for them. Just letting you know.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh, and I will eat your soul if you fold for them. Just letting you know.



Yea he likes soul food


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 3, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> This is why I don't fold. I'm on HWC forum also If I pick one team the other is not happy



But...our team is sooo much better than theirs   and you can get Pie here !!


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 3, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> This is why I don't fold. I'm on HWC forum also If I pick one team the other is not happy . Sucks though because I do have this 9600GSO with 96sp to fold with



The most noble thing you could possibly do in this situation is always fold for the underdog.  Fold for TPU for now, if we pass them then change over to HWC and so on and so forth.  Not only do you serve a good cause in the big picture, but you stoke the flames of competition which simply draws more and more folders in and skyrockets the amount of work being processed.

this = win in every regard!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2009)

where do you go for f@h stats?  I'm sure it's been covered somewhere, but I wanted to get an idea of what the rate of change was for various teams.  Since it's not a boinc app, none of the sites i already knew about are of any help.

edit - the stats at the f@h site don't seem very detailed - unless i'm looking in the wrong place.

Also, how many ppd does a 4850 generate at stock - again sorry, but i figure someone knows off the top of their head.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2009)

ok, answered first part - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=fah


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

The standard we've used so far has been Extreme Overclocking, though I've recently started pulling information from Free DC so I can grab pie and milestone updates. 

Other options that are pretty good for usage are:
Kakao Stats
Hard Folding



It seems 4850s pull between 2000 PPD (on 511s) and 2500 or 2600 PPD (on 384s). That's probably as close to your low end and high end that I can estimate. But it should be right in there.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2009)

You probably know about this, but I figured I'd mention it - found this dynamically updated ppd database

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database-now.html

Thanks again.  Also added my gimpy 8400GS


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 5, 2009)

Have to love the trend over the last few days and we've broken 600K/24hr for the first time (I think).  Wa hu!


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 5, 2009)

In an hour and a half. It'll be my first solid 24/7 stint. That's 9,500 points!

Been running solid since 9pm yesterday.

Not leaving them on tonight though. Sorry, but it's just too much.

If my 8800GT's were slightly quieter on 100% fan, i'd leave them overnight.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, I've ramped up my production about as much as I can right now.  Got pretty much everything folding, including everything in the rigs in my sig and system specs, thanks to the pretty cool temps we've been having.

Still waiting for Paulieg's 8800GTS to replace that old x800xl.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 8, 2009)

Im having high ambients but im throwing in something on days when its cool like 2day


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 8, 2009)

Got a crap load of 353's running right now. It has lowered temp 10 degrees F in my folding room. Hopefully Paulieg and El Fiendo will get their  GTX260's up and running soon. We are trailing by 30K PPD. If you not folding yet and want to, PM me if you need help. *WE NEED EVERYONE'S HELP RIGHT NOW.*


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 8, 2009)

What whould the following cards push 24/7?
X800XTX AGP
X850XT PE AGP
X1800XTX PCIE EDIT:2cards master/slave
X1850XTX PCIE EDIT:2cards master/slave
???????????????


----------

